# Goodweed! Can I cut the pancake recipe



## vilasman (Mar 2, 2008)

in half and still get the same results. I am the only one in my house that appreciates the fluffy goodness and I hate to waste..


----------



## tupperware (Mar 7, 2008)

*you are the cook*

of course you can cut the recipe.

Or you could  mix the dry ingredients well

and save half of them in a zip-loc for later.


----------



## vilasman (Mar 8, 2008)

Wife has since been converted to the goodweed goodness. I am getting only 3-4 pancakes out of 1 reciepe so I am now looking at increasing the reciepe by a 3rd to a half


----------

